
An empirical analysis of anonymity in Zcash - jinqueeny
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/09/14/an-empirical-analysis-of-anonymity-in-zcash/
======
kim0
Which is why Monero values its obligatory confidential transactions! For
anyone seeking fungibility, check out Monero

